# Hey!!! New jersey!! Who needs help right now.



## DURAMAXPLOW2003 (Jan 12, 2008)

NEW JERSEY..................WE HAVE PLOW TRUCKS READY TO HEAD YOUR WAY WITH BOBCATS....9'6" PLOWS....PICK-UPS............................THE PROPER INSURANCE/DOT #"s

CALL ME......WE NEED WORK...........845.222.0878......ERIC PETERS/RADIO ONE TRUCKING, INC. LAKE CARMEL, NY ..

WE WILL LEAVE IMMEDIATELY!!!!!!ussmileyflag


----------

